# My goldfish is ill



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I have come home to one of my goldfish swimming with the head upwards . All other fish seem fine.

Done a water test:
pH: 7.3
no nitrite, nitrate or ammonia

tank capacity: 360 litres
goldfish in tank: 10
time tank has been set up: 4 years
last part water change: 1.5 weeks ago

I assume it is a swimbladder problem and would like some advice on what I should be doing please.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, sorry to hear your fishy's not well 

Just a couple of questions to help us help you:

1) What type of goldie is it? (I'm assuming a fancy?)
2) What do you feed, and how often?

In the meantime - it does sound like a swim bladder issue, in which case, try stopping the feeds for a day, then feeding a cooked, shelled and crushed pea. And keep a close eye, because if your goldfish does unfortunately pass away, the problem can be spread if the other fish have the chance to 'nibble' on the dead body:mellow:


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

He is a shubunkin so not a fancy goldfish.

They get fed goldfish flakes once a day in the morning. Anything that is not eaten within me making myself a hot drink and feeding them is fished out with a net.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's possible you may be over-feeding - goldfish can be particularly greedy and not know when to stop! They also need variety in their diet. Introduce a starve day once a week followed by a day of feeding pea as described above - this aids digestion, prevents constipation and therefore avoids putting pressure on the swim bladder. Plus, once a week replace the flake with a cube of frozen food such as daphnia (defrost first in a jug of tank water).

There's a couple of goldfish experts on this forum who should be able to give you more advice - hopefully one of them will be along soon 

Also bear in mind that shubunkins, commons and comets are ultimately pond fish, and likely to outgrow your tank eventually, especially with 10 of them in there (even if there's been no problems so far).


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice, I will be following your instructions on feeding for the future.

The fish looks even worse today, he is swimming nearly vertical. I have put some swim bladder treatment in the tank, will not be feeding them tomorrow and then give them peas.

I have got an even bigger tank for them. We are in the process of extending the house and then the second tank will be set up and the fish will be divided.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Best of luck with it - poor little fishy  Sorry I can't help more!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't feed the fish on Friday and fed peas yesterday evening. How long would it take for the ill fish to get better?

He actually seems to be swimming a little more horizontally today so do I feed peas again? Or should I take him to the vet?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Naomi, thank you very much for all your help!

My fish is much better today and is nearly swimming horizontally again. He even managed to eat some food from the bottom of the tank


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

That's great news! Glad it seems to be a positive outcome on this occasion.

I'd keep the feeds sparing for a while to give tour fishy a chance to fully recover. Maybe cut down to every other day for a little while - it won't do them any harm.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Fish is completely back to normal 

I now soak the flakes before feeding, have one non food a day, feed daphnia too and peas.

Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Brilliant news!  Thanks for the update, I'm so glad fishy is OK!


----------

